# Dirt Imbedded in Wax?



## Jacek (Nov 8, 2013)

Hi, excuse my ignorance, but I think I messed up waxing my car. Or maybe just the way I cleaned it afterwards?
Before cold weather settled in I decided to be good to my white TTS and clean it and wax it hopefully protecting it from the elements. Never bothered with my previous cheaper cars, so this was the first time I did any waxing.
I washed the car thoroughly rinsing, using microfibre mitts and shampoo and rinsing again. Dried thoroughly. Then I used AutoGlym HD Carnauba Wax. And I did it twice (waxing) thinking it would give more of a protective layer.
Now, its cold, I use the same AutoGlym shampoo in lukewarm water. Mitt. What I got is some clean surface and some GREYISH surface! It looks like some dirt is imbedded in the wax. I don't know if it's possible to do. I know the wax was applied to a clean surface. I don't have a garage so every car washing costs me my frozen hands now. 
Am I right thinking to leave it like this ("grey") and strip the whole wax when gets warmer and start again?
I don't know, maybe there is some thread already about similar mess, but I couldn't find it. (Anybody can point it to me, please?)
-What did I do wrong?
-If stripping the wax, what do I use?
-Next time just one layer of wax?
I'd greatly appreciate your experience/advice.


----------



## HarveyTT (Sep 16, 2013)

Have you got a photograph of this grey patch?

I wouldn't have thought it would be dirt underneath the wax as you buff the wax off again so you'd remove any dirt. Will be able to give a better answer with a quick snap.

If you'd like to help protect your paintwork against the salt and dirt of the road I would remove your wax with Auto Finesse rejuvenate, remove contaminations (such as tar, iron and bugs) using a fall out remover such as Auto Finesse Iron out
















shows up purple, then clay the car which will remove a higher amount of road contaminations and road grime







. If you run your fingers over your paintwork just after you've washed it does it feel gritty? That will be industrial overspray, bugs etc etc After this I would use a sealant such as Fusso, allow it to cure, buff off then apply a wax. Dirt will find it harder to bond to the paintwork thus protecting and making it far easier to clean.

I've just carried this out on my brother in laws car, went from a dull deep blue with very little gloss to this

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jacek (Nov 8, 2013)

Thank you, mate, for the answer. I couldn't believe the amount of dirt on the clay! I read about claying but never did it myself.
Like I said I don't have a garage, park either on the street or on the public carpark, so feel uncomfortable about full time production like that claying. But yes, I understand I will have to do that. I will start with stripping the wax as you said. I'm sure the dirt isn't UNDERNEATH the wax layer. Visually it was super clean (maybe not those fallout contaminants you are mentioning) and was still "ibis white" after waxing. Only after first and even more so after second washing, (2-3 wks after waxing) i noticed grey patches. That's why I think I somehow imbedded the dirt into the wax layer.
Anyway, how thick layer of wax am I suppose to leave after the process of polishing? I do it manually and try not to apply any pressure, well, very little pressure.


----------



## Snappy79 (Dec 23, 2012)

No need to panic, this has nothing to do with you wax.

Buy a tar remover & degreaser. It will come right of.

Normal wash does not work for these spots. Its a mix between salt and dirt. You can wash 10 Times, and it will not come of, but it will feel nice when you touch it.

If you can get hold of "prickbort Mac124", buy it. Other products will also do the trick I guess.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

At a guess from what you've described it could well be dried on wax that wasn't buffed off well enough...or/and the wax hadn't cured enough when you started buffing off.
Chances are when you wash it next it will still be there in which case when you've dried it off try using some detailing spray and wipe over then buff off.


----------

